# rWhois does not bind to tcp4



## tuaris (May 20, 2010)

Running FreeBSD 7.3, I installed the port from net/rwhoisd.  When I run the server, it only binds to tcp6.


```
tcp6       0      0 *.rwhois               *.*                    LISTEN
```

How do I fix this so that it listens on all interfaces?


----------



## crsd (May 20, 2010)

Try using `# sysctl net.inet6.ip6.v6only=0` (respective /etc/rc.conf option - ipv6_ipv4mapping="YES").


----------



## tuaris (May 20, 2010)

crsd said:
			
		

> Try using `# sysctl net.inet6.ip6.v6only=0` (respective /etc/rc.conf option - ipv6_ipv4mapping="YES").



That fixed it.


----------

